# URL muss die so lang sein?



## siros (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Kann mir von euch einer sagen ob das so sein muss das immer der komplette Pfad an die URL angehängt wird?

z.B.

www.abc.com

Jetzt klicke ich auf Kontakt und komme auf die Seite

www.abc.com/kontakt.html

Kann man das nicht so machen dass immer nur http://www.abc.com in der URL steht?


----------



## prax (4. Juli 2004)

Also wenn sich die Seite im selben Verzeichnis befindet kann man auch nur kontakt.htm angeben und wenn du die Adressleiste meinst, musst du mit Frames arbeiten.


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. Juli 2004)

-> http://de.selfhtml.org/navigation/faq.htm#nur_startadresse_anzeigen


----------



## siros (4. Juli 2004)

Genau das was ich wollte!


----------

